# Rhombeus growth rate from baby to adult



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Has anyone grown out a rhombeus from a baby to an adult and can you report on its growth rate compared to Pygos? Also can anyone verify if the prazipro in fact improves their growth rate from first hand experience? I can run this experiment myself for a year with a baby rhombeus but this way I can find out sooner.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

A Rhom's general growth rate within the first year can be up to 6". From there, its growth will slow down to about 1" - 1.5" each additional year to a max size of 18" (wild Rhoms are reported to grow up to 22" I believe). I think that in general the average size a Rhom will get in a tank is around 12" (give or take a few inches).

Prazipro does cure internal parasites. Thus, if the fish is experiencing inhibited growth caused by parasites, this product will increase their growth by killing the parasites drawing on the nutrients inhibiting its growth (well, increase in the fact that their growth will return to normal vs their slowed growth).

Do note about prazipro, that its half-life is about 30 minutes once introduced in water. So, you will have to do several doses to make sure the fish is fully medicated.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> Do note about prazipro, that its half-life is about 30 minutes once introduced in water. So, you will have to do several doses to make sure the fish is fully medicated.


Prazeqental must be a highly reactive compound.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Either that or the dispersion by water reeks havoc on its effectiveness.

The thing is that Prazeqental is the main ingredient in all internal parasite meds, so it does work. You just have to follow the directions, and make sure you pull the carbon out of the filtration system if used.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> A Rhom's general growth rate within the first year can be up to 6". From there, its growth will slow down to about 1" - 1.5" each additional year to a max size of 18" (wild Rhoms are reported to grow up to 22" I believe). I think that in general the average size a Rhom will get in a tank is around 12" (give or take a few inches).
> 
> Prazipro does cure internal parasites. Thus, if the fish is experiencing inhibited growth caused by parasites, this product will increase their growth by killing the parasites drawing on the nutrients inhibiting its growth (well, increase in the fact that their growth will return to normal vs their slowed growth).
> 
> Do note about prazipro, that its half-life is about 30 minutes once introduced in water. So, you will have to do several doses to make sure the fish is fully medicated.


dude that prazipro is pointless unless you know for sure your fish is infected. wild rhoms or any piranha grow just fine with out that sh*t


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

prazi pro can also be usefull just to quarintine fish to make sure they have no parisites that could inhibit growth


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I did not believe I had a parasite problem but I bought and used Prazipro for only one dose anyways. I did not want to do any more than that becasue although it may help cure them of parasites , there is probably a contraindication as with any medication.

If there is a known parasite problem I would say use it. If you are not sure then, don't.. After adding it to my tank I kept thinking to myself, man I hope this does not negatively effect my fish. If I could go back I would probably not of dosed my fish with it as they have grown fine with out it and I have not seen any significant gains since using it (approx 6 months ago). Nothing happened to my fish but looking back, it is not worth the risk to me.

The best thing for aiding in growth is excellent water quality and frequent water changes. I only keep solitary fish so I found out that based upon my tank volume a 25% change works well for my set ups.

Everyone has different opinions so just do your own research and base your decisions on your findings.

Hope that helps.
-g


----------

